# Need to end a program using Task Scheduler



## romysong (Jun 23, 2009)

I need to schedule a program to run every day at 6 a.m. which is no problem using Windows Vista Task Scheduler. BUT I also need to stop that same program at 11 pm every day. I can't figure out how to end the program using Task Scheduler. I thought of trying to use Task Scheduler to control the Task Manager and end the process, but I'm hoping there's an easier/better answer. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You can create a batch file that kills the task at the time you want. Example here
http://www.computing.net/answers/programming/a-batch-file-to-kill-a-process/12884.html


----------



## romysong (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks so much. That should work well. I appreciate your help!:smile:


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

No problem


----------

